# 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup??



## SrBryan (Jul 7, 2003)

working out issues now,
Bryan



_Modified by SrBryan at 3:35 AM 3-25-2004_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (SrBryan)*

I suppose I need to help out a little....
My cell phone number was enclosed with the instruction sheet,
I wish you would have called, I could have probably trouble shot 
your isssues before your dyno run and saved you some headaches.
A little bit about the o2 unplug thing:
There is NO other way to predictably keep the 
a/f mix at ANTYHING other than ~14.7 at part throttle
unless you unplug the o2 sensor.
We are dis-assembling the code and will ADD our own o2 control.
We have already done this on the obd1 (simpler code).
As far a I know C2 is the ONLY group doing this.

A couple of questions:
I don't mean to doubt you, but, are you sure you had the C2
chip installed when you collected this data? (simple vag-com check)
Reason I ask: You should have been running
MUCH richer than ~12.1 using the stock MAF housing and my 30# tune. Unless you had stock inj. installed.
Also, if the a/f was 'flat' across the board, then how did you reach the 
conclusion that the inj. are 'dumping' fuel at 5500rpm.
This may acually be true, as 30# inj will only support ~9psi of boost.
What sort of air filter do you have in front of the 
large MAF housing? 
Reason I ask: Installing a reducer on the front to accommodate
a 'stock' fitting K&N will fubar the MAF readings.
What were your long term fuel trims at the time of the dyno?
(vag-com block 025)
(I have more vag-com data questions)
Your BOV should be re-routed. The ECU is MAF based, you know,
so letting any measured air escape will create issues.
Like Bucking on up-shift, and crappy idle, and can
mess up part throttle adaptation as the ECU 'sees' the 
leak and adapts to it somewhat.
Your cat will definitely restict exahust flow. All the ~270 whp
cars were running full 3" exhaust systems. (I believe)
My big issues are seeing the lean WOT/boost stuff....
There is something that is causing it, I/we need to find it.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (SrBryan)*

We are anxious to receive the follow-up to Jeff's questions regarding the trouble shooting of your running issues.
We feel confident that with conclusive data from you car, that we will be able to address your issues.
Please feel free to contact either one of us at any time:
Jeff Email
ChrisEmail


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (SrBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SrBryan* »_Upon recieving it in the mail, I found that you have to unplug the O2 sensor in order to go up a hill without leaning out. 


Note that this is an issue with ANY stock ECU based setup when running closed loop under boost. The ECU will try it's darndest (up to -25%, at which point it will throw a CEL) to lean the mixture out to stoich during closed loop regardless of boost level. The trick is to either keep it out of closed loop all together (hence the reason for unplugging the O2), or modify the chip such that it pops in to open loop at lower loads so that you're already in open loop when boost hits.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (Marty)*

If you are leaning out then I would check your STOCK fuel pump. How much boost are you at? 9 PSI without an FMU is probably going to mean that you will not have enough fuel.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_If you are leaning out then I would check your STOCK fuel pump. How much boost are you at? 9 PSI without an FMU is probably going to mean that you will not have enough fuel.

thats the beauty of C2's fueling kits.. You don'tneed FMU's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (MunKyBoy)*

That is what i was trying to imply. Without a better fuel pump you better get more fuel flow somehow.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (JsnVR6Corrado)*

This is making me worry.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (J Dubya)*

Bryan,
C2Motorsports is here to help you in anyway that we can....and would only hope that we would hear from you. Neither Jeff nor myself have had any contact with you, and this concerns us.
We want to help you to alleviate this 'issue' but would ask that you please contact us so that we may address this as soon as possible.
We have countless cars running our software, and have NOT had the problems that you are describing; this is why we feel that there may be something fundamentaly wrong....since it is so out-of-the-ordinary.
We are here at your disposal.
chris
C2


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Your cat will definitely restict exahust flow. All the ~270 whp
cars were running full 3" exhaust systems. (I believe)



Hollw cat to 2.25" Neuspeed exhaust.








Don't worry Jarod...have faith.


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

Where was the wideband sensor located on your dyno runs? If it were in the tailpipe and you were running a cat, that would account for your lean A/F ratios. It would also make sense to why you were seeing a good A/F with the stock MAF housing when you should have had a very rich A/F. 
Also, how old is the wideband sensor and how accurate is it? If you were seeing 12's with the stock housing when Jeff usually sees readings in the 10's (just guessing), then it is possible your reading of 15 could have actually been a 13.
Hope you get it figured out, and glad to see C2's personal concern for each and every customer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 12v Vr6 turbo: Issues with the C2 chip or just my setup?? (tropicorange20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tropicorange20v* »_
Hope you get it figured out, and glad to see C2's personal concern for each and every customer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No doubt, those guys have their stuff together. Notice how the first two replies were from them?


----------



## SrBryan (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks c2 for the prompt response. Today I picked up a 3" catylitic converter. . I can post the dyno dyno runs up. This was all done an a dynojet.I thought that the bov would be an issue but I figured that it would run richer furthermore than lean. I have a side exit exhaust in which i jammed the wideband as far in as possible. There is always a possibility that it could be getting flase readings. I am just regurgitating the info from the dyno. I didn't use a reducer down to the stock 3" filter; I have a 4" k&n filter. Once again I am running 30 lb injectors along with the C2 chip and 8 or so psi. I will try to have the new cat along with new plugs and wires to dyno with tomorrow. I will try the large housing first. I can take pics of my setup if necesary.
Bryan


_Modified by SrBryan at 4:33 AM 3-18-2004_


----------

